

Riak at inagist.com - Understated
http://blog.inagist.com/riak-at-inagistcom

======
DEinspanjer
Cool stuff. I'm working on a blog post talking about our use of Riak for
Mozilla's Test Pilot project. Would be very interested to see examples of any
of your MapReduce code if it is something you could share.

~~~
jebu
Sure I will extract some out in a follow up post.

------
mxavier
Currently doing an internship project for storing and aggregating site request
logs with Riak. It was hard for me to get used to all the subtle gotchas with
Map/Reduce but the people on their IRC channel are very helpful and extremely
patient.

